# Lightest clincher tire?



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

*Anyone know what the lightest 23mm clincher tire is?*

Edit - I've edited the above question.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Veloflex makes light tires that don't explode on the road. ~180g


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I use them for my front tire and have no problem.
I have matched it with Cont Supersonice tube (weigh 49 grams - claimed weight of 42 grams).
I wouldn't use it on the rear though unless you are racing.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

MIN in PDX said:


> Veloflex makes light tires that don't explode on the road. ~180g


I don't wan'em for the road


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Shouldn't you be looking at tubulars then? For track racing, you can get 125g tires and a lighter rim using tubs.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

MIN in PDX said:


> Shouldn't you be looking at tubulars then? For track racing, you can get 125g tires and a lighter rim using tubs.


Nope. Who ever said I raced?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> I don't wan'em for the road


Then what for?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> Anyone know what the lightest 23mm clincher tire is?
> 
> I have Conti Supersonics that are listed at 160g and weigh 164g on my digi-scale. I wouldn't dare use them anywhere but an indoor board track though.


Veloflex Black 108g 22mm
Schwalbe Ultermo
Michelin Pro 3


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Veloflex Black 108g 22mm
> Schwalbe Ultermo
> Michelin Pro 3


Those companies list at 180g, 195g, 200g respectively.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Then what for?


From my original question comes the statement: "I wouldn't dare use them anywhere but an indoor board track though." Ahemm.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> From my original question comes the statement: "I wouldn't dare use them anywhere but an indoor board track though." Ahemm.


Then you answered your own question. The Conti SS is the lightest out there in clinchers that I know of.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Then you answered your own question. The Conti SS is the lightest out there in clinchers that I know of.


Thanks. Just checking to see if anyone knows of anything lighter.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Take your pick

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadtyres


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Veloflex Record 20mm are the lightest and also have the lowest rolling resistance. Can't imagine why you'd be worried about weight though...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

rruff said:


> Veloflex Record 20mm are the lightest and also have the lowest rolling resistance. Can't imagine why you'd be worried about weight though...


Those are 20mm. He asked for 23C. I also mentioned a 22C as well.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

Tufo has lighter options, especially when you factor in the weight of the tube.


----------



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

If you don't race why do you need the lightest or even care about it????


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ghostzapper2007 said:


> If you don't race why do you need the lightest or even care about it????


That isn't the issue. Maybe I DO race. Above I typed "Who ever said I raced?". That doesn't say whether I do or don't race.

Do you have an answer to a simple question?


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

Conti SuperSonic is quite light for a 23c tire - claimed 160g. I haven't checked weightweenies for real weight.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

boarder1995 said:


> Conti SuperSonic is quite light for a 23c tire - claimed 160g. I haven't checked weightweenies for real weight.


Yes they are. I've had a few and they have all weighed within a gram or two of 164g.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Per Weight Weenies, the lightest 700 x 23 is the Kenda Kaliente Lite with a measured weight of 152.9 g which is 7.33% less than advertised.

There is a simple answer to a simple question. And I don't race, unless I do, maybe.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> *Anyone know what the lightest 23mm clincher tire is?*


Simple answer : Yes.


----------



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> That isn't the issue. Maybe I DO race. Above I typed "Who ever said I raced?". That doesn't say whether I do or don't race.
> 
> Do you have an answer to a simple question?


I never said you raced either Einstein, which is why the word "If" appears at the beginning of my last sentence. LOL


And to answer a simple question, the answer is "yes".


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

do people not know how to use google these days? mike T you come of as a meanie.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

see what jackassery gets you mike?


----------

